

Social isolation is a risk to longevity, even for people who prefer being alone - alexcasalboni
http://news.byu.edu/archive15-mar-loneliness.aspx

======
markyc
we are are arguably more isolated than ever on the whole, and yet we live
longer than ever, on the whole. how does that work?

